# Northern Virginia - Long Running Game needs new Players



## Tarondor (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm Scott (Tarondor) Nolan and I've run a D&D game in Northern Virginia for 31 years. My current group is looking for one or two new players to join us in our campaign.  We're running a game of Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved (a D&D 3E variant) set in Monte Cook's awesome Ptolus setting.

We meet in Chantilly every other Sunday from 11:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. (-ish).  Experience in the system not necessary.  We are professionals in our mid 20's to mid-40's.

If you're interested, please e-mail me at: nolan(at)erols(dot)com and tell me a bit about yourself.  To know a bit more about me, check out my game web site: www.theeurth.com


----------



## Tarondor (Nov 22, 2008)

We're still looking.  Recent moves have left us with three players and we'd really like a fourth and fifth.


----------

